# Licence plates - post yours too (if its funny)



## Hobbes

Well I hope this isn't against rules or whatever but I have seen some funny license plates in the past and it wasn't until lately that I got the idea to take pics of them. 

EDIT: this is a thread about funny license plates and car stickers and not about cool looking cars 












If any of you have pics of funny license plates or car stickers please share with us :mrgreen:


----------



## bullitt453

I own a 2001 Bullitt Mustang.  Hence the license plate.   Not really funny, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## joethedestroyer

The best plates I've seen are in Virginia.  I think it's because it's only like 3 bucks to get vanity tags there, so everyone seems to try and be funny.  Any Virgininians with good shots?


----------



## bullitt453

joethedestroyer said:


> The best plates I've seen are in Virginia. I think it's because it's only like 3 bucks to get vanity tags there, so everyone seems to try and be funny. Any Virgininians with good shots?


 
I saw a Virginia tag one time that was a Virginia Cavaliers tag, so it had their logo, a big blue "V", on the far left side.  The rest of the plate said "AGINA".  Thought that one was rather ammusing.


----------



## chantal7

bullitt453 said:


> I own a 2001 Bullitt Mustang.  Hence the license plate.   Not really funny, but cool nonetheless.



Mmm  Very cool indeed :thumbup:. There are lots of funny ones here too, but I don't get the chance to take a photo of it.


----------



## Hobbes

chantal7 said:


> Mmm  Very cool indeed :thumbup:. There are lots of funny ones here too, but I don't get the chance to take a photo of it.



lol well I like that cool looking car too but its not really the idea when I created this topic   well I have seen sooo many funny license plates in the past but I never really had the chance to take pics of them either that is until recently when I started to regularly bring a camera with me where ever I go lmao. 

here is another one
lol I believe this license plate would suit a chauvinist pig very well


----------



## John_05

Hopefully stickers means bumper stickers too.

I seen this car a few weeks ago,  and couldn't resist the urge to take a shot of the stickers on the back.

Since there's some "inappropriate" language on a couple of them,  I'll just post a link to the pic.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v348/john13901/9fd56578.jpg


----------



## Antarctican

Taken with my camera-phone, so excuse the quality. I never saw the driver outside of the car, so I don't know if the license plate is accurate (GR8 HIPS)...


----------



## DannyB

One of mine, it seemed to work on so many levels and got a few laughs...I sure do miss driving it around 






Not the best quality but here is my other.  Just to make paperwork and and other things a PITA...


----------



## Rachelsne

lol at this thread-ill keep my eye out-


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

sounds like a plan!


----------



## Antarctican

Spotted this one today...a nice Canadian licence plate, eh?


----------



## NM Rich




----------



## BlownChevy

point and shoot from back in the day


----------

